# Something BIG at midnight?



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Just saw this over at BOW



> Further to our news on the 6th Edition Heresy Rulebook yesterday… today we can bring you another little bit of possible insider news from the mighty GW Citadel!
> 
> So, what will you be doing at midnight tonight? (GMT We Suspect!)
> 
> ...


So, anyone have any ideas what it's likely to be?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Things have been so tight lipped in the rumor department it could be anything. It is really hard to get a good feel for what is going on inside GW lately. Everyone thought we were going to get Nid and Necron second waves next month, but the WD seems to indicate otherwise. It is hard to say, hopefully it is not another hoax though, this shit is getting old.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well I'll still be up at midnight, so if anything happens, I'll be about to complain about it.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Same here!


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll certainly hear it from here for whatever it may be.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Thunderwolves!!! *crosses fingers and toes and wishes to the mighty leprechaun*


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

official 6th ed announcement?

a january sale? (for all of 4 days lol)


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Im not liking the tone of that post (from BOW) myself. Its obvious what it is anyway - its the big LOTR re-release thingy.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

Cannot resist using sarcasm.....I can barely contain myself, I hope its price cut on everything! :russianroulette:


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I reckon they'll be feeding a gremlin in order to wreak havok on society


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Games workshop have gone bust and are selling all their stock at really low prices.

sorry just hadn't heard that one for ages so thought I'd bring it back


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

> Games Workshop are finally launching a model of the Emperor… and it looks like Tom Kirby!












I think that's the best way to sum up my feelings on that tidbit.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm getting kinda sick of these big "mystery announcements".

I didn't like Necrons, Grey Knights, Dread Fleet or generally anything that Games Workshop has made a big fuss over for the past year or so. I had to start collecting Fantasy Chaos again just to stir up some interest.

This one had better be good, if indeed Beasts of War are correct in believing that Games Workshop really are releasing something tonight...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Chances are it will be LOTR, meh


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah i reckon it's just the advance order for the LOTR release and probably some information about the warhammer 40,000 25th anniversary.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Its either a hoax or its gonna be proper websters. 
I'm guessing lord of the rings or something equally poo tonk


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Christ, I had completely forgotten about LotR...

If it is the big announcement, then I'm going to be very disappointed.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Unless the LotR cover was a big ruse to distract everyone


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

is it me or has that article already gone off the BOLS site?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Nope, still there


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Come on guys you know the way it works nowadays, produce a really shitty cheap product, hype the hell out of it and make a fortune?

ah la iPhone, iPad, iPod

I'll give you each a ring in 45min if you like, brekky time for me.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm still up so I may as well wait around. The BOW site suggests its linked to the 6th Edition leak...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Midnight? I assume its Uk time as they are a UK based Company.

Wait and See time... 

SGMAlice


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> Midnight? I assume its Uk time as they are a UK based Company.
> 
> Wait and See time...
> 
> SGMAlice


It better be UK time, I'm not hanging about another 8 hrs for the US to catch up  I need my beauty sleep...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> It better be UK time, I'm not hanging about another 8 hrs for the US to catch up  I need my beauty sleep...


Indeed, i would rather not as well.

I assume, if this happens, it will be on the website first?

SGMAlice


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, I guess it'll be on teh GW website as teh BOW website links to it...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

F5-ing it, but nothing so far, its hit 00:00 already

SGMAlice


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> F5-ing it, but nothing so far, its hit 00:00 already
> 
> SGMAlice


Looks like we were tricked! 

Rev


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well so far absolutely nothing in the news, new release or advanced order sections anywhere and no new content on the site that I can see..... Hoax?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Nothing on FB or Twitter either...


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes.


Hoax. 


:wink:


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

I knew I should have gone to bed!!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Gah! This could get messy...

SGMAlice


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

screw you beasts of war!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well done another trek through everything... no new additions of anything anywhere. Looks like BoW fecks up again....


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

BoW have remained silent thus far. i keep F5-ing them too but nothing.
I suspect its all going down on the chat.

SGMAlice


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

"[ED NOTE] Or it could be a hoax or we’ve buggered up our ‘interpretation’ which will be a bit embarrassing to say the least "


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

of to bed , screw em :grin:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> "[ED NOTE] Or it could be a hoax or we’ve buggered up our ‘interpretation’ which will be a bit embarrassing to say the least "


I go for both options, know how they tend to 'bugger up their interpretations' of things...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

well seems like the BoW message board is full of people wondering what happened too... Off to bed for me.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

'Interpretation' - noun - See 'Complete Guess'

SGMAlice


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> 'Interpretation' - noun - See 'Complete Guess'
> 
> SGMAlice


Congratulations!

I think you've summed up this entire sub-forum.
Have a Cookie!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Eviltim said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I think you've summed up this entire sub-forum.
> Have a Cookie!


Interpretations are based in some sort of truth, it seems BoW had it *all* wrong. Your sarcasm is misplaced.

SGMAlice


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Jervis Johnson is on BABESTATION!!!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Lately anyone who got anything right seems to have guessed and gotten lucky. I doubt BOW had anything and just looked at historical data that something was coming out and got it wrong (like normal as of late).


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

IanC said:


> Im not liking the tone of that post (from BOW) myself. Its obvious what it is anyway - its the big LOTR re-release thingy.


 
LoTRs new shit launches 4th of february.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh well. I just read this from start to here. I thought it would be to announce the WD that comes out tomorrow and the details for the Crimson Fists mini.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Of course, it is possible that they're going to launch this news first thing in the morning.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well it is up..... All of the advanced order LOTR stuff....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have never played LOTR and think its the bane of GW but I have to say some of these new models are down right smexy.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I missed it the first time but the 25th anniversary model is up as well


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup, some of them look really nice...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> I missed it the first time but the 25th anniversary model is up as well


 where? I missed it too!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod1460169a

Ask and you shall receive


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you very much, sir. I appreciate it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Now that I've had a better look all I can say is that's one mini who is going in my Crimson Fists army! 

What? What? YEAH!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sigh

Hate you midge


----------



## SuperSquid (Feb 5, 2011)

*LOTR really?*

Does anyone even play LOTR? i saw it at gamesday this past year but noone there was playing it. They should have moved up the Necron 2nd wave. They would make some money with that.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I have never played LOTR and think its the bane of GW but I have to say some of these new models are down right smexy.


one of the few non Easterling models, my favorite range of the LotR line, that i actually like is the Dweller in the Dark - a good Demon Prince count as me thinks.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat750002a&prodId=prod1460127a


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, mine is ordered. Thanks Midge for saving me the trouble of buying the WD, I thought I would have to buy it to get that mini.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Well if it is an LotR release, then maybe I'll have a use for my box of my Warriors of the Last Alliance which has been collecting dust since I bought it in 2006.


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmm... Looked through and I gotta say, some of the LOTR minis look good.

I might buy them after I boost my Tau army up to 2000 points....


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Dear, GW:


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> Dear, GW:


Butter Brother, I shall gladly.

You see, from what I have observed in my short time in the miniwargame world, GW is akin to Konami in the world of TCG.

They both have a greedy stance on their respective games.

They both are major players in their respective genres.

They both like to disappoint fans. Like in YGO, Konami disappoint the fans of the Spirit type monsters (A type of card that is the hardest in the game to play, yet contains the most strongest and bannable cards in the game. How broken? Imagine making your opponent skip his or her turn for the rest of the game? Or constantly drawing 5 cards or making your opponent lose his hand, and not to mention making them lose their entire field in 1 turn. This is balanced by them only able to stay on the field for 1 turn. This is akin to having Mephiston being only able to stay on your table for 1 turn, then in order to get him back on, you have to roll for reserves. Now imagine your whole army is composed of nothing but Special Characters from different codexes working as one army doing this. Abaddon working with Swarmlord, Magnus Calgar with Farsight, etc. That is how Spirits work. Difficult to play, hard to keep on the field, but deadly if used correctly, each being a ultra strong card in it's own right.) In this case, GW appeased the smallest of their fanbase. Something they should have done during the holidays.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

An exciting LOTR release?

LOTR is about as exciting as flicking toenails at your recently deceased budgie.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

What's a 'budgie'?


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

if it really is some Lord of the Rings stuff, then I hope it is something similar to this, because my Daemons will be pleased.


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

Dat model.

For some reason..... the LOTR models are being more and more seductive for my funds....

DAMN YOU!!!


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

To say i'm disappointed is an understatement! Lotr holds no interest for me! Bloody good book but that's where it should have been left. 
The anniversary mini on the other hand is a fantastic piece. Now I have to convince the wife that I *NEED* that model


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

25th anniversary of 40k and get the upsidedown back 3rd of WD? 

Uggghh the amount of opportunity to do some good with it was missed so bad it hurts.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

i've already expressed how massively disappointed I am that they are continuing to release lotr models in the lotr thread, but I'll go ahead and say it again.

I don't even really care for fantasy, but I understand that it is a cool game and that a lot of people play it. LOTR is a complete waste of time. Sorry to the people on this forum who are inevitably fans, but it seems to me that you would have to be a fanboy of terrific stature to want to play this game. And what's worse is you will never find anyone else who will play it with you. 

This just makes the fans of 40k and fantasy have to wait even longer for the release of products that people actually care about. In other words, this sucks all around and now I have to wait yet another month to see if tau come out, and even then, they may dash my dreams to bits and release a fucking black templar codex. I'm kinda hoping that the black templar get the SOB treatment and get a WD release. ouch.


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

Codex Todd said:


> To say i'm disappointed is an understatement! Lotr holds no interest for me! Bloody good book but that's where it should have been left.
> The anniversary mini on the other hand is a fantastic piece. Now I have to convince the wife that I *NEED* that model


May I suggest giving her a generous gift?

One whose total cost is more then the model and sentimental value is great?

That should keep her distracted long enough.

Or treat her to a romantic night.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Somehow, this was rather predictable really. Revamping the LotR stuff before pumping out a _'The Hobbbit' _expansion and line of miniatures which is sure to follow late this year (Christmas).
Now, don't get me wrong, I love Tolkien's works even though I hate the movies with a passion. But I'd rather play a round of MECCG than this GW LotR stuff. GW shoud rather focus on its two major game lines and put some more effort in Specialist Games, if at all.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

hate to say it but only the Dweller in the dark is cool....


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

What about Balrog?

I think his model is pretty neat.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Most of the forum dwellers here are american or british, with a few aussies thrown in, yes? All countries that (especially the U.S.) favour 40k over fantasy and lotr. Britain less so, its more a balanced mix here.

Mainland Europe however is massively skewed towards the 2 high fantasy based games. Massively. GW needs to cater to all their customers. Don't assume that because lotr isn't popular in your country, it isn't popular. The U.S. isn't the centre of the universe. Particularly to GW, which is British and has a much bigger market in Europe than across the pond.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its kinda sad how BoW are trying to claim an exclusive with them getting the new LotR's stuff before anyone else... yet we actually called it a good hour before they did. lol.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

VK-Duelist said:


> What about Balrog?
> 
> I think his model is pretty neat.


The old greater demon of Khorn was a better Balrog. I dont really like this one. Thenagain, I don't like the current bloodthirster either...


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> Most of the forum dwellers here are american or british, with a few aussies thrown in, yes? All countries that (especially the U.S.) favour 40k over fantasy and lotr. Britain less so, its more a balanced mix here.
> 
> Mainland Europe however is massively skewed towards the 2 high fantasy based games. Massively. GW needs to cater to all their customers. Don't assume that because lotr isn't popular in your country, it isn't popular. The U.S. isn't the centre of the universe. Particularly to GW, which is British and has a much bigger market in Europe than across the pond.


Don't know about the rest of the UK but down here in sunny Plymouth its rare to find anyone who plays Lotr. I'm not going to knock the system or anyone who does, as I've never played, it just holds no interest for me which is the same as WHFB (not enough Bolters). 
I know the Hobbit is out this year so it is a good move by GW to try and revive interest and prepare for the Hobbit game. I just hope that 25yrs of Warhammer 40,000 will be marked with more than just two miniatures! I know its only coming up to Feb and the year is but young!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I am really disepointed by this release, Nobody evens seems to play the game i'd rather have that they would put the money they have put in this into 40K or fantasy so we can get some decent miniatures because most of the LOTR are ugly as sin.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

The Dweller looks really cool.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Systems with only a few players are common you only have to look at warmachine nobody plays that but PP keep making terrible models for it


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Obviously a lot of people play LoTR somewhere, just not around where people are complaining about it or GW wouldn't make it. If they're getting enough sales to keep making more LoTR stuff, then somewhere, people are buying models and playing. It's tough for GW right now, 40k anniversary and The Hobbit coming out this year, they knid of have to cater to both. Right now, it's LoTR, 40k will get it's turn.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't care if GW does a release for LOTR, but I'm a bit dissipointed that I don't know this month marks the 25th aniversary of one of their higest selling games and all they decided to do to celebrate this is release 1 fucking model... Considering how much shit has been neglected in the 40k side of the house, like armies that never had a codex update and units that still have no model for them, but its ok when 40k turns 25 years old we can all play LOTR.

GW is obviously run by a large mass of monkeys


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

25th anniversary of 40k?

Celebrate it by buying some LOTR miniatures. :headbutt:


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

turel2 said:


> 25th anniversary of 40k?
> 
> Celebrate it by buying some LOTR miniatures. :headbutt:


Couldn't have been said any better than that.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

*Ahem* This YEAR marks the 25th anniversary of 40k. It's getting a whole new edition, and summer will be nothing but 40k, 40k and more 40k. I believe someone earlier commented on the actual birthday being in september?

Isn't wanting nothing but 40k all year just that little bit selfish? See my earlier posts about about not being the centre of the universe...

Edit: a little bit of searching has given me March as the very first time 40k miniatures went on sale in Rogue Trader Flyer 1. So at the very least you can hold off with the complaining til the actual anniversary of the releases...


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> *Ahem* This YEAR marks the 25th anniversary of 40k. It's getting a whole new edition, and summer will be nothing but 40k, 40k and more 40k. I believe someone earlier commented on the actual birthday being in september?


Perhaps? 

We may not get a new Edition. I have done quite a bit of pokeing around becuse well, I got an "ich" about this. GW has stated in the past that it plans to cycle which system gets its new edition, in a regular way. We also know, or it is indicated in a few places that the 25th anniversary part of the Fantasy new eddition, was not as sucessful as hoped. 

So if GW thinks that LOR is a main system, and if they do not think the 25th Anniversay will add much more profit (something expensive finecasts and re-rellise of old things for nostalger) then I dont expect to see 6th edd until 2014.. 

Which gives GW plenty of time to finished updating codex's for the older amys and to bring there range up to date.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe its just me and my past mini experiences with Wizards of the Coasts and the Star Wars mini game they did, but, I'm sure that GW probably intends to do a slow roll out for 40K rather than throwing it all on the table at once. I'm sure what comes out in the first 6 months may be nowhere best as exciting as the last 3 months of this year.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Having the fantasy release not go as well as planned is no reason not to learn from mistakes and correct them this time around. There is no way they'll let a landmark year go by without doing *something *


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> Having the fantasy release not go as well as planned is no reason not to learn from mistakes and correct them this time around. There is no way they'll let a landmark year go by without doing *something *


Indeed


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im 100%certain that this very forum confirmed 6TH edition and its release date in this very section mot a few months since why the doubt?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Im 100%certain that this very forum confirmed 6TH edition and its release date in this very section mot a few months since why the doubt?


Where is this Confirmation? I have been looking for it and asking people about it all week.. If there is something that confirms it then rock and roll... 

I had a "itch" in the back of my mind about it, and more I looked more the doubt grew, to the point now, when I am not sure that its on its way at all.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> Having the fantasy release not go as well as planned is no reason not to learn from mistakes and correct them this time around. There is no way they'll let a landmark year go by without doing *something *


Sure, and I know they will do something! Iam just not sure it will be 6th edd... A revamped rull book, with some nostalgic extras in sure! But there have been quite a few "geeky" hobby things kreep over the 25 year mark recently, and looking over them the best way to bank that money is to make the 25 years a selling point! so that's re-reliseing old stuff, putting out limited edditions of current systems with old art work... Its cheep and makes as almost much money as a full launch of a new system, but without all the development costs. 

It also means that in two years when there is no gimmic they can drop the new system on a clean market.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Uveron said:


> Where is this Confirmation? I have been looking for it and asking people about it all week.. If there is something that confirms it then rock and roll...
> 
> I had a "itch" in the back of my mind about it, and more I looked more the doubt grew, to the point now, when I am not sure that its on its way at all.


Its the thread six places below this one


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Its the thread six places below this one


The thread which starts with the photocopy? Iam not 100% sold on it, but re-reading the thread I understand now why so many pepole are talking about it beeing the real deal.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, I came into 40K last June, if a new edition is due out soon that'll be somewhat disappointing to my wallet.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nah, all the models are still usable etc, there's just a new set of rules to accompany them.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Nah, all the models are still usable etc, there's just a new set of rules to accompany them.


Oh, I'm not concerned with the models, just learning new/more rules.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Reading all these "6E / GW Marketing Strategy" discussions is like watching flies in a jar. They keep banging into the same spots over and over again.

The LOTR dribble is getting particularly droll.










We get it, you don't like the LOTR game. I don't either, but _somebody_ does, and somebody keeps buying the minis. Hell, my auntie collects them because she loves Tolkien, has no interest in the wargame whatsoever but loves the minis. She's probably going to be rapt with these new releases.


----------

